# Job opportunities



## janaprema (Oct 31, 2010)

I am a retired Bank official(retired this June)have also served in the Indian Army(Corp of Singals) Looking out for a job in Singapore...any suitable job.what are my chances?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi,

I am not sure how old you are, but you should check Ministry of Manpower Singapore for age limit for foreign talent - unless you come here 'sponsored' by an immediate family member as a dependent ..

no pass - no work .. 

The alternate is to work with the Singapore branch of the big indian banks - Uco, Barath, BOI, IOB, ICICI .. etc...


----------



## janaprema (Oct 31, 2010)

*Job Opportunities in Singapore*

Hi,


I have completed 60 years July 01,2010.Retired on 30th June.I have absolutely no idea about going abt for job searches in Singapore,hence registered with the Expatforum.I need help in this regard,can u do so?Awaiting a reply.
Thanking you.
G.Janardhana Raju.


----------

